# Guy shoots two people at bus stop, Which Aussie law kept him from shooting more?



## 2aguy (Jun 22, 2019)

So.....another public shooting in Australia......please, explain to us which Australian gun control law kept this shooter from shooting more people.  Which Australian gun control law stopped him from walking into a mall, a church, a theater or a school?.....or just shooting up a rock concert.

Man critical after Qld bus stop shooting - 9News

A man has been arrested over the alleged shooting of two people who used a bus stop as shelter from the gunfire in suburban Brisbane.
A man in his 20s was taken to hospital in a critical condition after being shot multiple times in the chest in Sunnybank in Brisbane's south on Saturday morning.
A woman, also in her 20s, was taken to hospital with non-life threatening leg injuries after being shot twice.
The gunman allegedly shot at them from a verandah after the injured pair went to the home with their large dog around 7am.
They hid beside the bus stop but the alleged shooter jumped a fence and continued to fire at them.
He then fled the scene in a black BMW with another person before surrendering to police, who found him at his home two hours late


----------

